# False positive pregnancy test after miscarriage?



## Mrs_L

Hi everyone

I had a miscarriage on my first pregnancy, nearly 2 months ago now. I was devastated naturally and am desperate to be pregnant again. The doctor advised us to wait for a full cycle to go by before trying again to reduce the risk of miscarrying again, which we have done. 

Now I'd due my period tomorrow and I've very tempted to take a pregnancy test but I've heard that you can sometimes get a false positive after a miscarriage, and I really don't want to get my hopes up and have them shattered. 

So does anyone know how long after the miscarriage you can get false positives? It happened 8 weeks ago.

Thanks


----------



## Sparklestar

HCG normally stays in a woman's body for 4-6 weeks after a miscarriage. The best way to make sure your levels are dropping is to have a blood test once a week by your GP or hospital

I had a missed mc and 1 week after i found out the baby had died mine was bcak to negative. Although my baby had died 2 weeks before i found out. so for me it was 3 weeks when i got a neg but didn't test before that anyway so i cant pinpoint any closer. 

I would think if you have already had 1 period and this will be your second, if you get a positive then it won't be false, you'll be pregnant!! Good luck xxx


----------

